# Similar IP control remote like waltzremote



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Waltzremote is great for ip control, are there others out there? 
I use it on a regular basis. Due to my disability, I can't use a regular remote easily, so this on my laptop is a lifesaver. The ability to go to 3 digit channel numbers with 1 click is amazing. I'm looking for a way to setup the Sunday Ticket channels to each be a click away. Waltz has all the regular channels, but not ST.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My son is physically handicapped and he plays online games. Naturally he can not do the complicated combination keystrokes.
He found and set up this program and does some amazing things with it.
I do not know if it would relate to a remote control or not.

http://www.autohotkey.com/


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> My son is physically handicapped and he plays online games. Naturally he can not do the complicated combination keystrokes.
> He found and set up this program and does some amazing things with it.
> I do not know if it would relate to a remote control or not.
> 
> http://www.autohotkey.com/


That's actually very helpful for something else I need..,thank you very much! If you ever need something for him, ask...I am always looking to make stuff easier.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

He also uses this program. He has an Alienware computer and 2 Dell computers all running at the same time. He has one character on one screen, a second on the second screen and a map on the third screen. With this program he can control all 3 computers with the 1 mouse and 1 keyboard. He has a Logitech G15 ?? programmable keyboard that he uses.

http://synergy-foss.org/


----------

